# 585 models?? History??



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

What were the different models of 585 sold and what were the differences in them? Also what years was the 585 built? I am looking for a winter project and thinking of a 585 build since I read so many good things about that frame. Currently riding a 566 and really want something with a bit more snap.

Thanks


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm sure I'm not going to be 100% accurate with my info, but I'll take a stab. 

I think the first 585 came in 2005. Sadly, the end of the road for this miracle of a bike was 2010.

It came in 4 versions. 

Origin: The standard 585

Optimum: A slightly shorter Top Tube by 15mm and a Taller Head Tube by 16mm. 

Ultra: As the Origin, but supposedly 15% stiffer.

Elle: As the Optimum in geo, but with a feminine aesthetic. 

I think the Ultra and Elle versions were ended in 2009 I think.
The 595 and 586 also came in Ultra versions and those were discontinued as well. 

Again, I don't know if everything above is accurate. If it isn't, please correct me. 

Good luck with your build.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Maximum, that's the kind of info I was looking for. I see 585's listed on ebay and have held off on any bidding because I didn't know the model differences, I did kind of figure the Elle was a lady's version just by the look of the frame. I think my goal will be to find a nice optimum frame in 55cm. 

Thanks again


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

there is one way to determine a frame is of the later years - in mid 2009 and on, the 585 came with Look's headfit system - a headset setup that is holding the fork without the stem support.
the way to identify it is by the headset top cap, that has indents in it for a wrench (bb style).

this is how it looks like...


There are some nice ones (L) currently on Ebay.

Oren


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

The 2007 Elle had Origin geo.


----------

